# DishNetwork Error on Satellite 119, Transponder 02



## csilva

I'm hoping someone can help me.

For some reason I'm not able to get a few channels on my Dish Network that seem to come from satellite 119, transponder 02. (i.e. Bravo 129, ABCF 18). when I tune in to those channels, it starts to show the program info on the top but then I receive an "ATTENTION 015" pop-up followed by an "ERROR 002" message. It shows channel 129, satelite 119, transponder 2 and continues to cycle through each of these.

I ran the check switch test and it showed no errors. It then downloaded the program guide. I also tried the soft reset via the power button, then unplugged the receiver for 20 seconds and tried again. After everything, it still doesn't seem to work. I called Dish and of course they want me to place a service call but I can undertand why most channels work but not these couple.

I ran the signal test on 119 and get a signal strength in the mid-60's for transponder 11 but no signal whatsoever on 02.

Can anyone help??? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shadough

No way around it. This looks like a service call. Could be a bad receiver, or bad LNB, or even a bad cable/connector. You could check all your connections, make sure theres no rusted copper.


----------



## harsh

We'll try, but you need to be decidedly more forthcoming with specifics about the receiver and dish setup.

High on the list would be whether your local channels come from Jacksonville or Gainesville.


----------



## csilva

Thanks for your help:

I have a 2 dish setup (one for an international channel). I subscribe to the basic Dish package with the NY local channels (work fine), and one international channel (also works fine). Many of my basic dish channels seem to work ok but there are a number that don't - think these are coming from a combination of Satellite 119 and satellite 110. Although when I check the signal strength of the ones that do work, the signal strength varies from the 40's to the 60's.

It's a relatively basic setup, 2 dishes and a DB311 receiver, software version P438. I'm not sure what else would be helpful. Device is DPP Twin.

I also ran a check switch and it reported no errors. On the system info it ran through all 12 checks and came back with a status of Good with a green indicator for 119,110, & 61.5.

Is it possible its either that the dish is improperly pointed because of the lower signal or maybe a bad LNB?

Thanks!


----------



## shadough

Whats your highest signal strength reading an which transponder? You really shouldnt have anything in the 40s. Your dish could of drifted unless its a line of sight issue.


----------



## csilva

Thanks for your continued help everyone!!

The best I'm getting on that dish (119 & 110) is in the mid 60's.


----------

